# Time on my posts is wrong



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

why are my post coming up saying its 5:ish in the evening when its only 12:ish here?  I just noticed it.


----------



## GB (Mar 24, 2006)

Your time zone is set wrong. Click on Quick Links and then Edit Options and then you will be able to scroll to the bottom of the page and change it to the correct time zone.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 24, 2006)

has to do with your settings.  Default is probably EST.  BUt yours may be suddenly deranged.  check it out.  or maybe it is 5 and we just don't know it!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 24, 2006)

"It's five o'clock somewhere"


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

Its Margaritta Time...............funny thing is whats what we're having at our friends house tonight.


----------

